# megasquirt



## benflynn (Dec 18, 2005)

I just thought that i would mention megasquirt. I t is a 145$ stand alone ecu with open code. all support is free and the code is constantly being upgraded. it runs up to 250kpa and the features are, 12x12 spark and fuel maps, cloced loop ebo correction(o2), boost controll, traction controll, rev limiters, nitros controll, map switching, overboost cut, h2o injection controller, and more. can use most of the factory sensors. it is map based
www.msefi.com
www.msinfo.com


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I know some people that run those on their probes. It's pretty good shit.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Im looking forward to buying a MS, i like the idea of programing the ecu.
Here i hace a friend who bought a MS and is installing it on a Beetle, ill tell you what happend when he finishes.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I would consider it in the future for other car projects, but the dyno tuning required to figure out what you're doing right or wrong could get pricey. Also, depending on the car, why reinvent the wheel if someone like JWT already did the research? Thats what I am paying for, not the ecu itself...


----------

